# New Dometic or Norcold refrigerator



## tberkhouse (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a Dometic RM2652 with Climate Control (CC) switch in my current RV. It took my quite a while to figure out that the unit used lots of my battery power (with the CC turned on) while dry camping. After turning it off, the unit hardly uses any battery power (but I don't know how many amps it draws in this mode). I am buying a new trailer and have a choice of refrigerators (e.g. Norcold, Dometic, with or without the CC switch, etc.). I am leaning toward a Dometic New Generation RM3962 or a Norcold N1095. However, the Norcold lists 3.3 amps usage when everything is running. I don't know about the Dometic RM3962. Since I most often dry camp, running off propane and batteries, does anyone know how the amps used of my current RM2652 (with the CC turned off) compares to the usage of the new RM3962 or the Norcold N1095? 

Thanks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 2, 2008)

Re: New Dometic or Norcold refrigerator

The Dometic will pull about 3 amps.  Over the years I have come the conclusion that Norcold is the better Refer.  Just from service calls and repairs, we do a lot more with Dometic.  My new trailer has a Dometic, but if I had had a choice, I would have chosen Norcold.


----------

